# Another Poop Thread



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I am not asking for help - but thought you all might like to know that just when you think you have solved a problem...the furkid reveals her true self. 

Lola's dog walker dropped her off home today and said I should brush her teeth. Not because she ate her poop (a formerly frequent occurrence), but she caught one coming out of her pal Jasper's butt! I mean I don't know whether to cheer her resourcefulness or just uke:

Lola doesn't eat her own poop anymore because she is on a raw diet and there isn't much poop and it doesn't smell, so she leaves it. But Jasper...well that must be another buffet!

About all I can do is laugh, brush Lola's teeth :brushteeth:, and be sure the licking is limited! :frusty: Dogs! Why can't they be totally human??? ound:


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Hahahahaha...I had a gsd puppy that would do this...so gross!!!!! 
uke:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

uke:
OMG!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

tee hee.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

hilarious "tail".


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I know...it's like they are one of our own children...and then they go and eat poopuke:...and then we realize that they are dogs again.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

everytime I read a poop thread I wonder: does anyone know if it is just hav's that are poop eaters or is it other dogs as well?
(this is the only group I could ask this question of!)


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

gelbergirl said:


> everytime I read a poop thread I wonder: does anyone know if it is just hav's that are poop eaters or is it other dogs as well?
> (this is the only group I could ask this question of!)


The poodle board I belong to discusses this problem as well, it's not just a havanese roblem.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I hope Cicero doesn't find out he's a dog. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

:frusty: :jaw: :brick:*Words fail me.*


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

:brushteeth:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Jan D said:


> I know...it's like they are one of our own children...and then they go and eat poopuke:...and then we realize that they are dogs again.


Or he eats one of my favorite black suede shoes!!! :frusty:


----------



## KrisE (Nov 29, 2008)

You should post a warning up entry 
"licking is not advised in this abode"


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Anne, time for some :brushteeth:!

We trained Scout not to eat his own poop pretty quickly, but he still LOVES Lincoln's poop. I guess it is tastier.

It is easier to police a dog who eats OTHER dogs' poop. When they eat their own, you are kind of doomed. Only _they _know when the factory is gearing up for production! :biggrin1:


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Rico ate his own poop as a puppy. He outgrew it, thank goodness. Now he only feasts on kitty poop. Whata treat for him! We have some wild cats that use the front garden for a litter box. I have to clean it up in the summer so he won't go digging for treasure!:hungry:


----------

